

A Techie Birth Announcement - cera
http://chronicdabbler.blogspot.com/2008/12/techie-birth-announcement.html

======
divia
A CS professor who taught my friend came into class soon after his wife gave
birth and lamented his new baby's "poor user interface."

~~~
felideon
Not to mention his "core dumps".

------
wesley
Congratulations! Did you buy the domain name yet?

~~~
mizhi
Not yet, but that would be one hell of a domain name. :)

------
davidw
Congrats - but - don't techies tend towards metric units?

~~~
mizhi
For many things, yes, I prefer metric... but I was raised on the imperial
system and human body measurements just make more sense to me that way. 3.47kg
just doesn't work as well for me as 7lbs 10.6oz. :)

